# 308 as an elk round?



## veteranoifoef

308 as an elk or general big game round? I know there are better options, but was curious about its use.


----------



## People

With the right bullet the good shot placement yes it will take elk very well. You will also have to work with in its range and your range also.

Everybody loves Raymond. Except Chuck Norris.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

It will kill them dead as a hammer.


----------



## veteranoifoef

thanks for the reply. I know its a great long range sniper riffle. Just wanted to know how it did with thicker skined big game animals.


----------



## brittanypoint

180 grain bullet and good optics will hammer elk. You will not go wrong with it. My wife uses a .243 with a 105 grain. the .308 is great but the .300 win mag does wonders for elk


----------



## amergen

if you can hit them with a good shot anything from a .223 up will kill them easily, so it will work, but the .308 isnt really all its talked up to be but its okay. ALso a .223 or .243 will kill an elk just as fast as a .300wsm or a .375 if you hit them in the heart. what gun you use on any hunt should be determined by what your moore comfortable with and what you are more acurate with


----------



## liljoe

Never seen an elk killed with a caliber but have seen a lot killed with a bullet. Good advise from above - use a good bullet and put it where you need to and the elk won't know the difference between a .308 and a .375. I've seen a lot of elk taken with a lot less than a .308. The most common error I see with a lot of elk hunters is they are using way more caliber than they can handle. If that is what you have and you feel comfortable with it - I say you're better off using it than going to something bigger.


----------



## keenansnyder

I used a .308 when i was about 12-17 years of age....taking elk every year with it. the lower recoil was nice for me and they are a deadly caliber.


----------

